
Twitter adds a warning label fact-checking Trump’s false voting claims - spats1990
https://techcrunch.com/2020/05/26/twitter-trump-labels-fact-checking-tweet/
======
sixstringtheory
Another thread with more discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23317286](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23317286)

------
Fjolsvith
West Virginia mail carrier charged with attempted absentee ballot application
fraud [1]

1\. [https://www.whsv.com/content/news/Pendleton-County-mail-
carr...](https://www.whsv.com/content/news/Pendleton-County-mail-carrier-
charged-with-altering-absentee-ballot-requests-570777221.html)

------
techntoke
Just a note that Hacker News frequently censors, shadow bans and blocks
comments that don't follow their agenda. Where is the uproar?

~~~
Discombulator
Nowhere, because sensible people understand that (given anonymity of
participants) active moderation is necessary so low effort slogans don’t drown
out interesting conversation. And the latter is why I think many of us are
here.

------
spats1990
Previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23144720](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23144720)

------
pvaldes
It seems that somebody started to harass twitter employees in charge of this
change and flooding their personal accounts with death menaces.

[https://www.theverge.com/2020/5/27/21272210/trump-twitter-
fa...](https://www.theverge.com/2020/5/27/21272210/trump-twitter-fact-check-
admin-targeting-employee-voter-fraud-controversy)

This strategy could seriously backfire. Eventually Twitter could feel attacked
and start thinking that Trump comments don't worth all the mess. The idea of
an organisation removing the megaphone and be forced to close the Trump's
account suddenly. Even a few months before the elections. Trump needs
twitter's megaphone more than Twitter needs Trump.

------
Acrobatic_Road
It sounds like twitter is trying to appease the people who want Trump banned
from the platform (silenced) with a half measure (information control).

~~~
techntoke
No it doesn't.

